# Husband and wife team



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

This was a husband and wife team. The base is custom made with the panels in ambrosia maple trimmed in red oak. I carve all my rocks out of foam to create a custom look with every piece. Looking forward to seeing what they will do this year!


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

I hope I take a good buck this year because I really want to send it to you haha. What a great mount!!!


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

You do some of the best work I have ever seen.


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

That is very nice!


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Man that looks amazing.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

That looks great! Wow. You do a wonderful job


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

very nice! you are an artist! thanks for posting


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys I appreciate the kind words. Huntinsker I would be happy to do some work for you. I ship heads all over the country. If you need anything just let me know. Thanks again guys.


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

True talent there


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Amazing as always If I ever kill a monster I know where I want to have it mounted .


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

That is truly a work or art! Very, very nice!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Matt, you're work is stellar!! I may send something your way some day. I'm sure all your clients are very happy.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Brian! Anytime you would like some work done just let me know.


----------



## compoundbow365 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow! That looks awesome, great work!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

sweet!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

great work as always


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you have any mounts in the 6900 series semi- sneak pedestal series to post ?


----------



## JSI KODIAK (Oct 4, 2006)

Now with the CWD issue in Ohio If I'm fortunate enough to need a taxidermist, I was wondering where you are located? Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## nokturnal (Dec 8, 2014)

Is there a number for conact


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome mount!


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Assume


----------



## Brunswick (Jan 20, 2019)

Those mounts look amazing, very detailed! Great Job!
Is that a semi-sneak mount on the left?


----------



## crate572 (Jan 4, 2016)

A++++ job


----------



## akak510 (Jan 22, 2017)

Great work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome mount!!


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Love that set up!


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

Great mount


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Just gave me an idea for my pedestal mount


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

very nice


----------



## KaydNic (Mar 20, 2021)

Got me like ‘WOW’.


----------

